# Fat Strongmen



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

For all you fat strongmen, take at look at this.

No reason at all to be fat and gross !


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> For all you fat strongmen, take at look at this.
> 
> No reason at all to be fat and gross !


Poundstone is a fcuking beast mate but surely guys like him and pudz are freaks of nature ?? Most strongmen are "a bit chubby" lol they cant all just be lazy and eat tons of sh1t can they ??


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Very few strongmen are fat


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

He looks like he was "grown" not "born" like us other earthlings...


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

WooooooW that man is a beast !

:rockon:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

GOOD POINT

wish i looked like him haha


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Fudge me ha he is lean never seen him as lean as that


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Alvin said:


> Very few strongmen are fat


most are a bit fat. Very muscular aswell but still a bit fat.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Poundstone is absolutely immense, 4 ruined discs in his spine and I personally think its the greatest strongman the sports ever seen.. Overcome so much.

I would happily put money on him for the Arnold too.. Reckons he's starting prep stronger than he usually finishes!!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey look, 'bodybuilders' can actually get in shape, and on stage and not just *** around on forums and at gyms never competing too. :whistling:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Fab BBer


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Moral off the story is u don't need to be fat to be strong !


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Poundstone is the look I want. 24st and ripped. unfckinreal.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

reza85 said:


> Moral off the story is u don't need to be fat to be strong !


Where's FMJ?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Alvin said:


> Very few strongmen are fat


nope by and large the vast majority are chub,for some reason still having this mindset that it helps somehow,last i checked it was muscle that provided the power,combine that with technique and whadya know 

tbh the nutrition of some of the strength athletes amazes me,when my mrs went over to strength camp in germany earlier in the year she was horrified at what they were trying to feed her,tonnes of carbs mostly from bread sources etc and any protein was from poor second rate sources as well as chicken but there was no real emphasis put on the prot side of things.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

weeman said:


> nope by and large the vast majority are chub,for some reason still having this mindset that it helps somehow,last i checked it was muscle that provided the power,combine that with technique and whadya know
> 
> tbh the nutrition of some of the strength athletes amazes me,when my mrs went over to strength camp in germany earlier in the year she was horrified at what they were trying to feed her,tonnes of carbs mostly from bread sources etc and any protein was from poor second rate sources as well as chicken but there was no real emphasis put on the prot side of things.


Bri, I know youre a strong fcker. What are your lifts?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> Bri, I know youre a strong fcker. What are your lifts?


not strong compared to strenght athletes mate,am a sh1t deadlifter as siply cannae do it without extreme sciatic pain so dont bother my ass lol but best on it was something poor like 220kg,best squat (which i dont do anymore either for same reasons) was 245kg,best bench inclined for reps 185kg,incline dumbell pressed 75kg bells for reps and also shoulder pressed the same 75kg bells for reps,not weak by nay means but not STRONG strong either if you know what i mean?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

weeman said:


> not strong compared to strenght athletes mate,am a sh1t deadlifter as siply cannae do it without extreme sciatic pain so dont bother my ass lol but best on it was something poor like 220kg,best squat (which i dont do anymore either for same reasons) was 245kg,best bench inclined for reps 185kg,incline dumbell pressed 75kg bells for reps and also shoulder pressed the same 75kg bells for reps,not weak by nay means but not STRONG strong either if you know what i mean?


Decent lifts mate. Esp benching. I'm still working hard, been training less than 3 years but lifts still going up.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Look at the gut on Zyvickas, truly massive.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I think the more you weigh the more you will lift.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> Decent lifts mate. Esp benching. I'm still working hard, been training less than 3 years but lifts still going up.


i will say right enough,the bench,incline bells and the shoulder db press i did at about a bodyweight of only 15st,maybe a smidge more as i was ten days out from the ukbff brits in 2010 at the time,stating this with reference to the last quote in this post......



TheBob said:


> I sometimes wonder if it is a culture thang within strongman ....
> 
> I accept that a calorie excess will promote well being , recovery etc . But I would have though the extra fat wouldn't provide any positive effect
> 
> So I with Bri on this one , however I suppose it ain't about the aesthetics .


i totally agree with this,its like monkey see monkey do,bbing the same as well,common myths,beliefs,things needing to be don ein a certain way to achieve certain results,thank god for evolution tho eh lol

if you look at some of the guys on the euro strongman circuit these days some of them look fukin awesome and are machines,thats more like it,no need for the big daddy bellies and glad to see its slowly changing,nothing looks more mint when watching these things and they look fkn inhuman like poundstone,pudz etc.



kingdale said:


> I think the more you weigh the more you will lift.


no thats only what the mind is telling you to believe,see my first quote in this post,i normally sit circa 17st offseason and compete circa 15st,my strength remains the same regardless unless i am mentally destroyed or literally depleted beyond belief in the last week.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

And they don't give a fck I'm sure. OHP with 217KG, outrageous, I'd love to bench that!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

Two of the greatest ever weren't ripped but had loads of muscle.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Old, make that pic bigger pls.


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Body builders bulk up then cut for a show, out of season they'll carry quite a bit of bodyfat

Strength lifters don't need to look pretty so are basically bulking all the time, cutting weight kills strength so why would they sacrifice gains just to look nice when its not the aim of the sport

There are the odd genetic freaks,


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Old, make that pic bigger pls.


No, get some glasses ! :lol:

I can't it's hosted somewhere else.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

OldManRiver said:


> No, get some glasses ! :lol:
> 
> I can't it's hosted somewhere else.


I love these old time pics. Fckin awesome boys.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I love these old time pics. Fckin awesome boys.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

OldManRiver said:


> Two of the greatest ever weren't ripped but had loads of muscle.


now thats what i am talking about,they look bang on,and i have to emphasise here,despite being part of the 'image brigade' (nod to matt here lol  ) what they had there,DECADES ago was where it is at,they were fkn beasts of their game in their day,and werent sporting pregnant waistlines (like many fkn horrific looking bbers on stage with abs do as well lol)



strongr said:


> Body builders bulk up then cut for a show, out of season they'll carry quite a bit of bodyfat
> 
> Strength lifters don't need to look pretty so are basically bulking all the time, cutting weight kills strength so why would they sacrifice gains just to look nice when its not the aim of the sport
> 
> There are the odd genetic freaks,


as an extension to my above ramblings,i think it would be a terrible idea for any strength athlete to seek bf in the single digit region,pudz was a true freak of nature,he was to strongman what ronnie was to bbing,unique,but the look of the pics posted in the thread already is optimum i reckon.

now i am not speaking from some generalised meathead point of view,although my love is bbing and focus is there,i help athletes from all spectrums and seeking all looks/goals,obviously having a mrs that is passionate about strength side of the sports helps give me a further insight into developing that to its furthest extent,i admire all.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

weeman said:


> no thats only what the mind is telling you to believe,see my first quote in this post,i normally sit circa 17st offseason and compete circa 15st,my strength remains the same regardless unless i am mentally destroyed or literally depleted beyond belief in the last week.


As you have already stated you are not a strength athlete, nore close to being as strong as one. Were you training for maximal force output you would find this to be rather different as simply put - the energy would not be there to generate the required speed. Akin to having a nice McLaren F1 engtine with no fuel - still looks cool, still got gold all over it and still bad ass, but it can't put that power down without dem dere carbs.



weeman said:


> now thats what i am talking about,they look bang on,and i have to emphasise here,despite being part of the 'image brigade' (nod to matt here lol  ) what they had there,DECADES ago was where it is at,they were fkn beasts of their game in their day,and werent sporting pregnant waistlines (like many fkn horrific looking bbers on stage with abs do as well lol)
> 
> as an extension to my above ramblings,i think it would be a terrible idea for any strength athlete to seek bf in the single digit region,pudz was a true freak of nature,he was to strongman what ronnie was to bbing,unique,but the look of the pics posted in the thread already is optimum i reckon.
> 
> now i am not speaking from some generalised meathead point of view,although my love is bbing and focus is there,i help athletes from all spectrums and seeking all looks/goals,obviously having a mrs that is passionate about strength side of the sports helps give me a further insight into developing that to its furthest extent,i admire all.


Take a look at the biggest lifters on the planet in strongman, powerlifting, weightlifting, Rugby prop forwards and the world record shot putter. They all have more fat than the image brigade would deem acceptable. Co-incidence? Not at all. As I mentioned in another thread regarding diet there are countless variables to this that bodybuilders especially do not consider as they tend to only view from their own point (not singling you out Weeman)

Now looking at Kaz and Jon Pal - the events in strongman in those days were akin to a novice competition these days, 90kg farmers, 120kilo logs etc - not withstadning at the same time multiple title holder Geoff Capes beat Jon Pal.

Extra weight, even if fat - while it is true it is non contractual tissue it provides joint cushioning and leverage advantages to certain movements. Take Big Z for example, he uses his large midsection to assist with cleaning the log while the leaner strongmen struggle to shift anything close.

Regarding Pudz, most of the Bodybuilders who ever throw his name around simply look at his appearance fail to mention he was consistently defeated at the Arnold Strongman Classic - an event viewed by most in the strength community as being the true 'Strongman' title as it required moving huge weights, often ones Pudz couldn't even pick up - but while he was a fan favourite in WSM the events tended to be lighter 'for reps or speed' events designed to suit him. This is no longer the case, after the complaints within the community the weights are now very heavy, a true 'Strongman' test.

The other issue with this is bodybuilders again view the diets as their view there own. Lets get something fundamentally clear, the goals and as such the diet are totally different. When I played pro rugby guess what my diet was, prescribed by a dietician - super high carbs, tons of pasta and bread. My diet is very similar now - the simple fact of the matter is training for strength is far more demanding on the energy systems of the body than bodybuilding. Generating maximal force at the peak of a force velocity curve is very different to training for a time under tension and stimulation of growth. White muscle fibre being denser and requiring more kcals (by volume not mass) to support itself.

Fundamentally without opening the can of worms, bodybuilidng is subjective to appearance not performance so much, while strength sports and other sports are exactly that, measurable sports.

This isn't directed at you Weeman either, just quoting a couple of commonly raised points.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

I still stand by my statement that very few strongmen are fat, the likes of Derek poundstone and Marius are freaks and do look awesome but I personally think big z is on another level and he would be classed as fat


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Extra weight is also good for leverage when doing truck pulls and and tug of war etc


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mass moves mass .

bodybuilding is homoerotic .


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

People need to get over their own insecurities - not everyone gives a [email protected] about having abs lol

Maybe someone needs to have a go at Mo Farrer for having small arms too?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

A few things of late occurred to me is that though all our goals are different we all want the same thing `results` so maybe the forum members should become more positive towards eachother rather call us strongmen fat :thumbdown:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

couple of lads at work were speaking about strongman and whatnot and one pointed out that pudz was on gear which is why hes so ripped and the fat ones arent!! Also, they said there is NO chance that david haye has taken gear as he is being tested constantly. I say nothing as it falls on deaf ears!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

martin brown said:


> People need to get over their own insecurities - not everyone gives a [email protected] about having abs lol
> 
> Maybe someone needs to have a go at Mo Farrer for having small arms too?


am right, thats skinny cnut couldnt hold my c0ck with them arms lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> A few things of late occurred to me is that though all our goals are different we all want the same thing `results` so maybe the forum members should become more positive towards eachother rather call us strongmen fat :thumbdown:


exactly mate, im not a strongman an im fat hahaha !!!

but im still sexy X


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

strongr said:


> Body builders bulk up then cut for a show, out of season they'll carry quite a bit of bodyfat
> 
> Strength lifters don't need to look pretty so are basically bulking all the time, cutting weight kills strength so why would they sacrifice gains just to look nice when its not the aim of the sport
> 
> There are the odd genetic freaks,


thats hit the nail on the head mate....not every one is guna look like pudz and poundstone,not with the amount of food needed for strength and recovery...im and u90 lifter,manage to keep my weight down,but i still eat a fair bit,and have a bit of a belly.....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

martin brown said:


> People need to get over their own insecurities - not everyone gives a [email protected] about having abs lol
> 
> Maybe someone needs to have a go at Mo Farrer for having small arms too?


Couldn't agree with this more. There seems to be an obsession with abs here sometimes, usually to the detriment of actually having any muscle.

Lift heavy and work your core and you will develop abs. Whether you think showing them is a good thing is an individual choice not an essential...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> As you have already stated you are not a strength athlete, nore close to being as strong as one. Were you training for maximal force output you would find this to be rather different as simply put - the energy would not be there to generate the required speed. Akin to having a nice McLaren F1 engtine with no fuel - still looks cool, still got gold all over it and still bad ass, but it can't put that power down without dem dere carbs.
> 
> Take a look at the biggest lifters on the planet in strongman, powerlifting, weightlifting, Rugby prop forwards and the world record shot putter. They all have more fat than the image brigade would deem acceptable. Co-incidence? Not at all. As I mentioned in another thread regarding diet there are countless variables to this that bodybuilders especially do not consider as they tend to only view from their own point (not singling you out Weeman)
> 
> ...


good post mate 

i am defo aware of the differences in what we train for,nutritional breakdown etc as i mentioned my mrs competes in the strength circuit,many mates do,train in a gym that is probably a 50/50 strength/bbing oriented,so as far as viewing things from a bbing point of view,primarily i always will yes,but findementally i use logic to dictate what makes the most sense.

To broaden your analogy further,the mclaren engine,state of the art piece of kit,and like all F1 cars a performance machine,but you dont see it hooking up trailer and 800gallon wagon of petrol on the back of it to help it achieve its task in hand in a race,it takes on board what it needs and performs at its most efficient by doing that.

All i am saying about the whole strongman thing is the guys dont NEED to have these immense bodyfat ratio's,apart from not doing health any good it really isnt that much of an advantage for them barring in a few choice events,likes of truck pull,tug etc,it certainly isnt aiding anything deadlifting,lifting,walking,pressing,moving said weight from A to B,no advantage in it what so ever,hinderence actually,as pointed out in previous post tho there is defo a need for a certain level of bf and water otherwise joints etc couldnt take the pounding,but sporting a 60" gut as some seem to do aint cushioning bugger all lol (well apart from maybe sitting that log on).

Regards the performance vs appearance comparison of both sports,yep damn right,and its something thats eviable of the strenght scene,you either lifted it or you didnt,end of,like sprinting etc,first one across the line etc,where as bbing depends on a panel of varying opinions (and often blind men)

Problem on here and so many other places (tho oddly it doesnt happen over on TM between strength athletes and bbers) is people argue very bitterly on each side of the fence,which i have always seen as a bit mental,no need,can understand people get on the defence straight away,this kind of thing is historical between the camps,no need for it.

I love watching and attending the strongman sh1t,its exciting and more interesting than most bbing shows,dont get me wrong both have their boring points but what doesnt,in the last year been to more of these things than been to in my puff due to ser doing her rounds in the under75's lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

martin brown said:


> *People need to get over their own insecurities - not everyone gives a [email protected] about having abs lol *
> 
> Maybe someone needs to have a go at Mo Farrer for having small arms too?


why do you call it an insecurity? saying that many strongmen sport a bodyshape similar to alfred hitchcocks silhouette isnt being insecure,its stating a point,not every needs to have abs no,but you arent telling me these guys are cutting about sporting planet sized waists all chuffed with themselves about it?

men looking 9 months gone aint a good look :lol:

and just to keep the balance,what with me being a homoerotic bber and all,neither does everyone think some dude sporting a 20 pack and serratus busting out with viens draping him like a badly decorated xmas tree look good either,bit too extreme for most.

There is a happy medium


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> For all you fat strongmen, take at look at this.
> 
> No reason at all to be fat and gross !


i wish lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Some of the worlds best pressers are fat ****s bri so it don't hinder them if they can move with their weight .

big Z

Glenn Ross

Loz

Brian shaw

Mike Jenkins

List can go on but these guys all carry more body fat than the average strongman .

Also deadlifting look at benni or terry or Andy bolton all fat and pull well over 400kg

Big Z is probably one of the best at farmers walk .

Paul Anderson mega strong and fat .

So if carrying a high body fat % is a hindrance why are the strongest men on the planet fat lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

ewen said:


> Some of the worlds best pressers are fat ****s bri so it don't hinder them if they can move with their weight .
> 
> big Z
> 
> ...


The only way of ever knowing would be for them to drop body fat and then see if lifts are still the same.

But that ain't ever gonna happen! 

Decent bit of debate going on here, interesting to hear these different opinions.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

great posts from ewen, matt and ming

take pudz for example? guy was a freak yes it the respect he was super lean and strong, was he STRONGMAN STRONG?? WAS HE ****

think his max pull was aroun 400 which is pretty normal around top national and world meets now, with the biugger lads doing stuff aroun 440k+

the fact is the more you eat the stronger you get its is no bro myth its Fact??

brian shaw, tel, loz, big z, mike jenkins, edd hall, etc etc al force feed and would be classed as fat but are the gods of there sport its no coincidence why either, you think they like walking round with guts like that, most would rather be lean but have a unmatched desire to be the best

come here and talk the talk when youve walked the walk i say


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

o and for the record poundstone looks good yes, but hes an average level in the world elite and will never win it or come close, he lost his only chance against pudz years ago

WHY?? because he gets paid a hell of alot more to stay lean for sponsors and shoots

amd for the record he is alot fatter at the moment and maybe realised what he has to do to hang with jenkins shaw and zz


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Both strongman and bodybuilding are extreme sports in their way...

Yes, it isn't healthy to force feed yourself, carry extra bodyweight around, and lift colossal weights. It is equally unhealthy to diet down to ridiculously low levels of bodyfat, dehydrate oneself and have low electrolyte levels when prepping for a bodybuilding show. But it's what we do to a greater or lesser extent as we pursue our goals on a day to day basis. Yes, somewhere in between would be the ideal. But to be successful in either endeavour extreme action is required.

As others have said, lets pull together with this. Rather than having two camps slating each other lets support each other in our lifting goals and, hopefully, everyone can learn something from the other camp that will help them to achieve that little bit more.

A bit of good natured banter never did any harm however....


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Bloody hell least I asked this question nicely the other night!

Ahh fcuk I'm in pass the pop corn


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I can't think of any ginger strongmen either lol 

Pudz was a good allrounder , big z is the strongest man in history .


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Interesting debate going here; I am neither so do not have a vested interest in either camp.......

However, I genuinely fail to see how someone like Glen Ross would not have been more successful, particularly internationally, had he been several stones lighter and been significantly more mobile as a result....


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Both strongman and bodybuilding are extreme sports in their way...
> 
> Yes, it isn't healthy to force feed yourself, carry extra bodyweight around, and lift colossal weights. It is equally unhealthy to diet down to ridiculously low levels of bodyfat, dehydrate oneself and have low electrolyte levels when prepping for a bodybuilding show. But it's what we do to a greater or lesser extent as we pursue our goals on a day to day basis. Yes, somewhere in between would be the ideal. But to be successful in either endeavour extreme action is required.
> 
> ...


I've actually noticed a lot more interest lately from guys who have traditionally trained BB style in moving over to a style of training more suited to powerlifters as strength is becoming more of an interest over just looks alone.

It's what these forums are good for, opening up your eyes to different opinions so you can then make your own decisions.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

You don't put heavy loads on a skateboard.

You put them on a big fkoff lorry.

As far as analogies go, that's pretty [email protected], but I know what I meant ! :lol:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

ewen said:


> Some of the worlds best pressers are fat ****s bri so it don't hinder them if they can move with their weight .
> 
> big Z
> 
> ...


This is what I was getting at the other night when strongest man was on, obviously it's not hindering these guys esp in things like pressing! But it would be very interesting to see what they performed like without so much fat. Would it make a positive or negative difference?

In certain events where some cardio fitness is required again next to one another they are competitive, but what would they be like without the fat.

Every bit of common sense in me would lead to believe they'd be better served leaner, but if that was the case common sense tells me they would ALL be that way already.

We're educated to believe fat is bad but then these guys are smashing it even with the fat, all pretty confusing.

Would it be fair to say that to get the muscle mass they need to compete the fat is just a by product of all the bulking they have had to do over the years?? As to my mind it would be easier to bulk that way than to do it lean , again I'm unsure.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Double J said:


> Interesting debate going here; I am neither so do not have a vested interest in either camp.......
> 
> However, I genuinely fail to see how someone like Glen Ross would not have been more successful, particularly internationally, had he been several stones lighter and been significantly more mobile as a result....


yes obviously but glen took it too far so an extreme unfair examp[le imo

he got the job dojne though and was alot stronger than poundstone and pudz, and will go down in history when people have forget poundstone forever lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i hate the strongman versus BB arguments to be fair especially when they do get heated and people start going off on one... like ming said both sides of the sport at the top are very very extreme and you have to do extreme thinks to be competetive...

but in all honesty i think a lot of bbers pro level respect strongmen because its always within us as men to look strong and lift big weights (yes you are always told to leave ego at the door) and it has no place in BBing but come on we all love to state what were lifting if we think its a good weight etc.. whereas a strongman really doesnt feel the need to look great and have abs etc , they train and eat for absolute efficiency in what they are doing ...

you dont need to have abs showing to be strong

but to be a good bber you still need to try and lift heavy weights to grow...

So as you see im neither an im also on the fence with it all but i see the strongman bieng a training ground for purpose and BB a training ground for vanity !!!!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Judging a strongman on his physique = fail


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ewen said:


> Some of the worlds best pressers are fat ****s bri so it don't hinder them if they can move with their weight .
> 
> big Z
> 
> ...


having a huge gut aint gnr hinder on any pressing,thats obvious,start them moving about and

you cant tell me its not a hinderance?

all these guys could easily drop 10-15% bf off them and still be just as strong,if not stronger tbh,did glen ross not demonstrate exactly that?

btw power moves mass,fuk me mate ser is 61kg and pulled a 7.5tonne fire truck,cant tell me the mass moves mass thing comes into that there?

As for the last part why are all the strongest men on the planet fat?learned behaviour mate as far as i am concerned,same way as in bodybuilding the myth is eating several small meals a day is how you get your metaoblism burning and cut up,its fkn nonsense,its proven it has little to no effect that way over getting it all in over a few large meals,but you ask 90% of dieting bbers why they eat several small meals and they will reply with the first answer,again learned behaviour,the real reason has nothing to do with metab,its just easier to get in all the food you eat with several meals.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

weeman said:


> having a huge gut aint gnr hinder on any pressing,thats obvious,start them moving about and
> 
> you cant tell me its not a hinderance?
> 
> ...


dammit big bear is going to get a piece of my mind lol .. heres me eating 26 meals a day lol


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Doesn't do him much good at the WSM.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

weeman said:


> having a huge gut aint gnr hinder on any pressing,thats obvious,start them moving about and
> 
> you cant tell me its not a hinderance?
> 
> ...


That was the beer and German liqueur i had been drinking all day that pulled the truck:whistling:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> dammit big bear is going to get a piece of my mind lol .. heres me eating 26 meals a day lol


lol mate its been proven time and again that the difference is minimal in metabolism rates many meals vs few meals,but you can look it up,its a myth that has been about so long the real reason will never stick as most call bs on it as bro science has cemented its way in such a way lol


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Got maximum respect for anyone that puts there all in to whatever it is they are doing.

If its strongman we are talking about then carrying around the extra bf% to be the best you can be.. That's impressive.

However, although the likes of poundstone and pudz may not be the ultimates at the sport, me personally I find it almost more impressive that they are even competing at strongman level while STILL maintaining sh*t hot physiques

You can watch any of his training videos, poundstone looks like a bodybuilder, but is rediculously strong compared to even top level bb'ers


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

weeman said:


> having a huge gut aint gnr hinder on any pressing,thats obvious,start them moving about and
> 
> you cant tell me its not a hinderance?
> 
> ...


My Mrs lifts more than yours :lol: knew you would bring ser into this lol .

I see your point but on pressing a gut is somewhere to rest a log or axle lol


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Ser said:


> That was the beer and German liqueur i had been drinking all day that pulled the truck:whistling:


Yeah it was! Well that aside fair play to you girl, I think you can be proud of that one openly on here


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ewen said:


> *My Mrs lifts more than yours * :lol: * knew you would bring ser into this lol .*
> 
> I see your point but on pressing a gut is somewhere to rest a log or axle lol


lb for lb ser p1sses all over her tho? 61kg with a 150kg raw dead,216kg 18"dead,40kg single arm db press,c'mon mate your fighting a losing battle with your example there 

yeah true gut does provide shelf to sit log on lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

So what is a typical strongman diet based on then?

What would be an average carb/fat/protein ratio look like?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

weeman said:


> lb for lb ser p1sses all over her tho? 61kg with a 150kg raw dead,216kg 18"dead,40kg single arm db press,c'mon mate your fighting a losing battle with your example there
> 
> yeah true gut does provide shelf to sit log on lol


Lol I was taking the mick .

My Mrs pulled a 14.5 t fire at 100kg.bw 

Pound for pound is what the weak use as a retort when being beat lol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

now now lads, put the rulers down and put your dicks back in yer trousers

As for my diet...its terrible, i know this and do well for a wee while, then can't be ersed


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

PS Ewen, that was my first attempt, p1ssed and dancing to German folklore songs:lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

TheBob said:


> So can the relevance of nutrition be overlooked , as some strongmen that I know care less about nutrition & appear to consume more junk
> 
> What's folks thoughts on that , I'm sure some will use it as an excuse to eat what they want others I'm sure will be tighter with food selection


my honest opinion is just like every other athletic pursuit on the planet,if more emphasis was put on the nutritional side you would see even better results.



Smitch said:


> So what is a typical strongman diet based on then?
> 
> What would be an average carb/fat/protein ratio look like?


i remember when my mate rab (team1 on here) did our interview for TM radio with Any Bolton and the sh1t he ate in a day wasnt right lol,about a dozen cheese sarnies,roast chickens,marsbars,shakes etc etc etc,he had a lot of good food in there,but the amount of garbage was mental,nae need for it,could have cut all that out,drop some of his 35st bulk and easily still be as strong lol

its an excuse thats adopted,fuk me we all love eating crap lol



ewen said:


> Lol I was taking the mick .
> 
> My Mrs pulled a 14.5 t fire at 100kg.bw
> 
> Pound for pound is what the weak use as a retort when being beat lol


lol i know you were mate but you know i have a point too,plain facts are undeniable 

and no,lb for lb is what the bbers use,no sorry your right first time,the weak use :lol:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

i eat clean but high cals? but i find my stength goes up alot more if i constanly eat more ****e high cal food?

so maybe theres somethin in it


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

But there comes a point where you can't eat enough so-called 'clean' food to add more size. You simply need more calories...


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Mingster said:


> But there comes a point where you can't eat enough so-called 'clean' food to add more size. You simply need more calories...


surely u cud eat more clean food tho up to about 7k and surely no one needs more than that to gain size


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Little_Jay said:


> surely u cud eat more clean food tho up to about 7k and surely no one needs more than that to gain size


I can't eat 7k of chicken and rice, not even close...

I don't consider things like cheese, bread, ice cream, decent burgers and such like as 'cheat' food. I eat one or more of these on a daily basis and can still cut fat if I wished and am sporting visible abs whilst doing so.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Mingster said:


> I can't eat 7k of chicken and rice, not even close...
> 
> I don't consider things like cheese, bread, ice cream, decent burgers and such like as 'cheat' food. I eat one or more of these on a daily basis and can still cut fat if I wished and am sporting visible abs whilst doing so.


u must have gifted motab, or high drug intake then?

i could easily eat 6k of clean i think, but am a botomless pit, starving 24 7!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

as i see all this eating from my limited knowledge isnt it just (simplified)

protein to repair muscle

Carbs to fuel workouts an aid shuttling of proteins into damaged tissue

fats are another slower burn fuel ??

i eat 4000 cals per day mega clean, an i have to admit i am on my limit in my eyes with clean food, i would have to eat more crap to up calorie intake to grow to be fair ...which would undoubtedly add more fat to my frame in time aswell as decent mass....


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

ok, so here is how it is for me, i CAN'T get fat:rolleyes: the more i eat, well, nothing really happens, i do gain muscle, but generally my bf is always around the same(the pics are in my journal and in older journals that i shared with BigJim in years gone by) My diets are all logged and i tend to stay around the same bf level whether i am clean, or dirty, high or low carbs and fats. I get so p1ssed of eating so much when trying to eat big cause i personally find it hinders me as i always feel bloated and sluggish...I just find that i suffer MORE if its [email protected] that i eat. I am small, tightly compacted and have speed and a silly amount of strength for a wee lassy of my weight(i still say its sheer stubborness rather than actual strength though:wink: ) If i feel sluggish and 'heavy' i under perform I DO understand that not many feel the way i do or have the issues i have, my diet atm is mostly burgers, mince and tatties and errr....ice cream:lol:

Again, this is just my personal experiences and feelings and i don't know anyone who does it the way *I* do, but i have tried other ways and always go back to 'my way' cause it works for me


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

flinty90 said:


> as i see all this eating from my limited knowledge isnt it just (simplified)
> 
> protein to repair muscle
> 
> ...


wish i was the same bro! i cud eat each meal doubled probaby!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Little_Jay said:


> u must have gifted motab, or high drug intake then?
> 
> i could easily eat 6k of clean i think, but am a botomless pit, starving 24 7!


I do have a rapid metabolism lol...despite getting on a bit

I'm impressed that you can eat so much 'clean' food. But, in terms of building mass, I don't find it necessary to be fanatical with my diet. Yes, I eat a kilo of beef/fish/chicken a day. 6 eggs. 3/4 pints of milk. Rice, potato's, bread. Nuts and Weetabix and so on. But I also add ice cream to my shakes. I'll be adding condensed milk for the next 6 weeks too. I like an occasional pizza and I eat lots of burgers. I like a pre workout chocky bar. This isn't cheating as it meets my requirements whether bulking or cutting. I cut for 6 weeks then bulk for 6 weeks and add a couple of pounds every cycle without any rise in bodyfat so how can it be cheating?

It's a manageable diet that works for me


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Mingster said:


> I do have a rapid metabolism lol...despite getting on a bit
> 
> I'm impressed that you can eat so much 'clean' food. But, in terms of building mass, I don't find it necessary to be fanatical with my diet. Yes, I eat a kilo of beef/fish/chicken a day. 6 eggs. 3/4 pints of milk. Rice, potato's, bread. Nuts and Weetabix and so on. But I also add ice cream to my shakes. I'll be adding condensed milk for the next 6 weeks too. I like an occasional pizza and I eat lots of burgers. I like a pre workout chocky bar. This isn't cheating as it meets my requirements whether bulking or cutting. I cut for 6 weeks then bulk for 6 weeks and add a couple of pounds every cycle without any rise in bodyfat so how can it be cheating?
> 
> It's a manageable diet that works for me


mate am not questing it at all, if it works then so be it! an u enjoy it, why the **** not


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Little_Jay said:


> mate am not questing it at all, if it works then so be it! an u enjoy it, why the **** not


I'm not saying my way is right. We all are different. All I'm saying is that the definition of 'clean' foods isn't as limited as some would have us believe.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Mingster said:


> I'm not saying my way is right. We all are different. All I'm saying is that the definition of 'clean' foods isn't as limited as some would have us believe.


2 of my clean meals today have been home made curry and another one was home made chilli, which was nearly home made burgers!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Smitch said:


> 2 of my clean meals today have been home made curry and another one was home made chilli, which was nearly home made burgers!


souds good mate, so how do you sort your diet, a few clean a few dirty?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Little_Jay said:


> souds good mate, so how do you sort your diet, a few clean a few dirty?


Try and keep it as clean as I can, but just don't go for the normal plain stuff, just make up sauces etc to keep it it interesting and have a bit of junk when I fancy it.

Same as Mingster really, but I'm not a bodybuilder, just someone enjoying training and trying to keep in shape.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Little_Jay said:


> souds good mate, so how do you sort your diet, a few clean a few dirty?


Thats not dirty!!! Bri preps on curry and chilli con carne! lol

Cake, sweeties, ice cream, take aways etc...(as my diet is mostly made up from) is dirty am a dirty cow:lol:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Ser said:


> Thats not dirty!!! Bri preps on curry and chilli con carne! lol
> 
> Cake, sweeties, ice cream, take aways etc...(as my diet is mostly made up from) is dirty am a dirty cow:lol:


if anyone knows the meaning of dirty, its you ser!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

gives us mortals something to aim for


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Mass means more inertia when it comes to static lifts etc.

But then you get the law of diminishing returns when does too much become bad, obviously in dynamic lifts excessive mass becomes dead weight, look at terry Hollands and glen Ross both could weigh a few stone lighter be more mobile but still have huge lifts.

And probably more successful!


----------



## NO-IDEA (Jun 28, 2012)

Don't agree with Terry Hollands, how many strongmen out there are quicker with a 400 kg yoke? terry has a fantastic record on all truck pulling events etc? so how is he not mobile?


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> For all you fat strongmen, take at look at this.
> 
> No reason at all to be fat and gross !


Guy is a complete animal! wow!


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

NO-IDEA said:


> Don't agree with Terry Hollands, how many strongmen out there are quicker with a 400 kg yoke? terry has a fantastic record on all truck pulling events etc? so how is he not mobile?


Agree with this terry carries his weight very well, he also dropped a few stone some years ago and wasn't as competitive.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't think you can put Terry into the Glenn Ross category in fairness, it's two different body fat % of strongman.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

JaneN40 said:


> I don't think you can put Terry into the Glenn Ross category in fairness, it's two different body fat % of strongman.


I wouldn't put him in Mariuez's or poundstones category as they are world beaters.

There is no doubt terry does well on home turf but there is a big difference bewtween him and top 3 in the world.

Strength to weight ratio isn't as good as others.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

s&ccoach said:


> I wouldn't put him in Mariuez's or poundstones category as they are world beaters.
> 
> There is no doubt terry does well on home turf but there is a big difference bewtween him and top 3 in the world.
> 
> Strength to weight ratio isn't as good as others.


differecne between terry and the top three in world??

you nserious mate he has been 3rd in the world lol

terry has beat poundstone more times than i care to remember , derek is not at his level


----------



## NO-IDEA (Jun 28, 2012)

s&ccoach said:


> I wouldn't put him in Mariuez's or poundstones category as they are world beaters.
> 
> There is no doubt terry does well on home turf but there is a big difference bewtween him and top 3 in the world.
> 
> Strength to weight ratio isn't as good as others.


Wow, you really think mariuz would come close to Hollands in this day and age?! no chance, and Derek is not up to Terrys level, there's only one event which is log where LBstone would out lift Terry. I wouldn't even put him top 6 in the world right now! 3 years ago yes, but strongman has changed alot and unfortunately Derek has not seemed to improve at the rate of the rest of the guys.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

NO-IDEA said:


> Wow, you really think mariuz would come close to Hollands in this day and age?! no chance, and Derek is not up to Terrys level, there's only one event which is log where LBstone would out lift Terry. I wouldn't even put him top 6 in the world right now! 3 years ago yes, but strongman has changed alot and unfortunately Derek has not seemed to improve at the rate of the rest of the guys.


I mean Mariuez in his prime not now.

2008 Mariuez won terry came 10th

2007 Mariuez won terry came 3rd

2005 Mariuez won terry DNq

2009 Mariuez 2nd terry 6th

So yeah I'm serious Mariuez is a lot better than terry! Both In their prime!

Tell me how many times has terry won the wsm?


----------



## NO-IDEA (Jun 28, 2012)

s&ccoach said:


> I mean Mariuez in his prime not now.
> 
> 2008 Mariuez won terry came 10th
> 
> ...


Mariuz was better then no doubts about it! Terry was far from his prime in those years, would an in prime mariuz of 2006-2009 beat an in peak condition Hollands now? i don't think so! why do you think he retired? comps were getting heavier and heavier meaning even with mariuzs fantastic athleticism he couldn't compete. Also bare in mind we are arguing about strongmen being fat, but the best guy in the world/ever is rather on the large side and please don't tell me mariuz would take Z to school too lol


----------



## NO-IDEA (Jun 28, 2012)

s&ccoach said:


> I mean Mariuez in his prime not now.
> 
> 2008 Mariuez won terry came 10th
> 
> ...


P.S man crush on mariuz?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

NO-IDEA said:


> P.S man crush on mariuz?


Lol different generations

Mariuez in his prime 5 WSM titles

Terry in his prime 2 3rd places.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Very interesting read that


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

s&ccoach said:


> Lol different generations
> 
> Mariuez in his prime 5 WSM titles
> 
> Terry in his prime 2 3rd places.


back when mariusz was about the comps were light as fck

mariusz is no where near as strong as terry or ever has been ful stop just check there lifts lol


----------



## NO-IDEA (Jun 28, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> back when mariusz was about the comps were light as fck
> 
> mariusz is no where near as strong as terry or ever has been ful stop just check there lifts lol


Terrys deadlift a good 30 kg more than pudz, and im prity sure with 450 kg yoke Terry would smoke him give up coach!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

s&ccoach said:


> Lol different generations
> 
> Mariuez in his prime 5 WSM titles
> 
> Terry in his prime 2 3rd places.


Why the hell was that fat monk being compared to Mariuez any way ? :lol:


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> back when mariusz was about the comps were light as fck
> 
> mariusz is no where near as strong as terry or ever has been ful stop just check there lifts lol


So your saying that when Mariuez won the events were lighter, but.......

terry couldn't beat him then!

When Mariuez won wsm the weights were lighter.

Now after winning wsm Mariuez retires the weights are heavier and terry finishes what, top 7, 3rd at best.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

s&ccoach said:


> So your saying that when Mariuez won the events were lighter, but.......
> 
> terry couldn't beat him then!
> 
> ...


mariusz isnt as strong as terry full stop, better at events when lighter yes but not STRONGER

not even close and terry has finished podium enough times to prove himself


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

s&ccoach said:


> So your saying that when Mariuez won the events were lighter, but.......
> 
> terry couldn't beat him then!
> 
> ...


Irrelevant, Big Z smashed Pudz several times at the Arnolds and in the Super Series which was by the strength community viewed as the top accolade as WSM was all about reps for speed - which Pudz was fantastic at - all of a sudden at the Arnolds he couldn't even lift some of the weights but is 'Worlds strongest man'. That is why the events are now so much heavier.

Big Z has a higher BF % than Tel

It is akin to saying the winner of the Grand National is the Worlds Strongest Horse because it can run faster than a massive Shire horse that can move four times the weight of the national winner.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Your talking about Marius prime fair enough he's been and gone, Terry's only been competing around 7years or so who's to say he's had his prime yet.

Look at mark felix at 40+ years old still ****ing on most in the deadlift.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Alvin said:


> Your talking about Marius prime fair enough he's been and gone, Terry's only been competing around 7years or so who's to say he's had his prime yet.
> 
> Look at mark felix at 40+ years old still ****ing on most in the deadlift.


Terry won't get any better way too inconsistent, he can podium one year and finish 7th the next.

He won the champions league in 2010 but in wsm the same year finished 10th.

I think they're are other Brits that will surpass terry very soon gearing and hall.


----------



## NO-IDEA (Jun 28, 2012)

s&ccoach said:


> Terry won't get any better way too inconsistent, he can podium one year and finish 7th the next.
> 
> He won the champions league in 2010 but in wsm the same year finished 10th.
> 
> I think they're are other Brits that will surpass terry very soon gearing and hall.


Loz will be our top strongman for at least the next 5 years imo, him and terry are well matched but im sure Terry mentioned something about retirement. From what i understand he hasent got any kids as yet so this is probably a big reason


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NO-IDEA said:


> Loz will be our top strongman for at least the next 5 years imo, him and terry are well matched but im sure Terry mentioned something about retirement. From what i understand he hasent got any kids as yet so this is probably a big reason


terry is not retiring and im not so sure loz will be `our` top strongman for the next 5 years his shoulder has just been operated on and guys like gearing and hall have as much chance as loz does at becoming very good .

even hixxy with a bit more bodyweight could do very well .


----------



## NO-IDEA (Jun 28, 2012)

ewen said:


> terry is not retiring and im not so sure loz will be `our` top strongman for the next 5 years his shoulder has just been operated on and guys like gearing and hall have as much chance as loz does at becoming very good .
> 
> even hixxy with a bit more bodyweight could do very well .


Yes, thats my opinion on Loz. Thats based on current and latest performances. Ed hall and Gearing have advantage on age but Ed Hall struggles like **** with events. I know quite a few people that train with and around Edd and he seems to do lots of gym stuff but not much event work. That being said again hes stupidly young and strong so who knows. Chris Gearing is very good but at the moment if Loz gets healthy and they progress at similar speeds i can't see him beating Loz.

Hixy is awesome full stop, just think he will be always disadvantaged in body weight and height.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NO-IDEA said:


> Yes, thats my opinion on Loz. Thats based on current and latest performances. Ed hall and Gearing have advantage on age but Ed Hall struggles like **** with events. I know quite a few people that train with and around Edd and he seems to do lots of gym stuff but not much event work. That being said again hes stupidly young and strong so who knows. Chris Gearing is very good but at the moment if Loz gets healthy and they progress at similar speeds i can't see him beating Loz.
> 
> Hixy is awesome full stop, just think he will be always disadvantaged in body weight and height.


thing is eddie hardly trains events , loz trains events light for speed and terry trains events heavy , all 3 are super strong but you need to be strong and injury free so out of the 3 eddie is less likely to be injured as he hardly trains events .

chris gearing trains with terry i was a loader when chris won englands beating dave meer , in terms of who is the gym strongest i would say eddie is so if he can gain event experience before loz is healthy then it will be close , i know terry has lifted his first stone since tearing his bicep off so will see what next years wsm brings .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Yup i am looking at Eddie thinking,'you need to do more event practice',(he had never lfted one of the slabs before the event lol)

as honestly,in the next two years he will be the man,

though i see others closing in,

i think he has bundles to come.


----------



## NO-IDEA (Jun 28, 2012)

ewen said:


> thing is eddie hardly trains events , loz trains events light for speed and terry trains events heavy , all 3 are super strong but you need to be strong and injury free so out of the 3 eddie is less likely to be injured as he hardly trains events .
> 
> chris gearing trains with terry i was a loader when chris won englands beating dave meer , in terms of who is the gym strongest i would say eddie is so if he can gain event experience before loz is healthy then it will be close , i know terry has lifted his first stone since tearing his bicep off so will see what next years wsm brings .


Yes either way this is an exciting time for the sport, and im looking forward to see how it unfolds. Edd Hall is cool good interesting persona, there's also many lads waiting in the background which will challenge.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Yup i am looking at Eddie thinking,'you need to do more event practice',(he had never lfted one of the slabs before the event lol)
> 
> as honestly,in the next two years he will be the man,
> 
> ...


yeah but if you look at glenns uk`s most of the events are either new or not the standard event for example the arm push thing its pretty much the same as an american football push pad or a rugger scrum push pad and the shield every event ive seen a shield carry they vary , in wsm it had a shield and an africa stone , not many gyms outside of where the elite train have these things and even then its only 3-4 gyms in the uk .

before strongman gained popularity nobody had event set ups and the ones that did kept them to themselves so being strong in the gym was the only way to be strong at events .

i think eddie hall has tat something that strongmen lack , personality , si johnston has a great SM persona about him like at wales he axle presses 160 i think it was and stood on one leg lol the sport needs more charismatic folk like si and eddie .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I met Bill Kaz back in 1990 he was a hell of a nice guy,i was hooked there and then,loved watchin the sport,more characters is the way for sure,look back at Jean Paul... :thumb:


----------



## Deadeight (Jun 26, 2012)

I remember reading an interview, I can't remember who it was, but they were saying that carrying some fat really does help in some of the events. Putting the ridiculous amount of weight that they do overhead can be hard unless you weigh a lot yourself to be able to counterbalance it.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Deadeight said:


> I remember reading an interview, I can't remember who it was, but they were saying that carrying some fat really does help in some of the events. Putting the ridiculous amount of weight that they do overhead can be hard unless you weigh a lot yourself to be able to counterbalance it.


Looking well beefy in the avi bro


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Looking well beefy in the avi bro


i would steak that its not really him


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes thats class, damn what id give to look that good!!!!

best thing is our lass hates the pro look and she said that looks

nice not to big 23 stone not big lol!!!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> i would steak that its not really him


Should be well cut by now...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Should be well cut by now...


very rare to see a avi like that cut up lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

if a little tightly wrapped


----------

